
The Metamorphosis of Prime Intellect: post-singularity fiction, freely available online - rms
http://www.kuro5hin.org/prime-intellect/
======
rms
Brilliant story, describes a post-singularity entire universe computer
simulation where the god-like strong AI governs humanity using Asimov's 3 laws
of robotics.

It contains some surprisingly brilliant insights about human nature.

